# Silver creek



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on Idahos Silver Creek they would be willing to share. Where to go, camping/lodging. Not looking for secrets, I'm willing to do the work. Just looking for a push in the right direction and I don't mean North.
Thanks in advance. 

T.B


----------

